# Box turtle and aloe vera



## Buddytheboxie (Dec 2, 2016)

I have looked all over the forum and I know Aloe vera is safe for tortoises, but is it safe for 3 toed box turtles??? 
Can I put my Aloe Vera plant in Buddy's tank or can i feed him small pieces? I don't want to feed it to him unless it is okay.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 2, 2016)

Buddytheboxie said:


> I have looked all over the forum and I know Aloe vera is safe for tortoises, but is it safe for 3 toed box turtles???
> Can I put my Aloe Vera plant in Buddy's tank or can i feed him small pieces? I don't want to feed it to him unless it is okay.


Yes its safe I have them in my outdoor enclosure, my 3 toed turtles won't eat it.


----------



## Buddytheboxie (Dec 2, 2016)

cmac3 said:


> Yes its safe I have them in my outdoor enclosure, my 3 toed turtles won't eat it.


Thank you! i shall see if he will eat it. i am trying to get him to anything except only bugs.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 2, 2016)

Great idea! Try sweet corn on the cob, sweet potato, even a can of mixed vegetables, the no sodium can of veg-all

My group of 3 toed love that stuff


----------



## Buddytheboxie (Dec 2, 2016)

cmac3 said:


> Great idea! Try sweet corn on the cob


Ooo corn!! that is a good idea. so far he is avoiding lettuce (which is his favorite), carrots, pumpkin, tomatoes, and cilantro...... i am going to see if he does aloe. I have potatoes. Is that something he can eat??? Buddy and I are both stubborn as bulls and neither one of us are giving in!! but i do want him to eat so i do feed him a couple superworms so i know he has something in his stomach... i am also soaking him everyday. 
I included a picture of how the little stinker soaks for 20 out of the 30 min....


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 2, 2016)

Great picture and yes they can eat potatoes. Not in large quantities though. Mine eat just about anything I will feed them, in time buddy will too.


----------



## Buddytheboxie (Dec 2, 2016)

cmac3 said:


> Great picture and yes they can eat potatoes. Not in large quantities though. Mine eat just about anything I will feed them, in time buddy will too.


Okay i will keep that in mind! thank you!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 2, 2016)

Chances are he won't eat it. The thing with box turtles is once they figure out what foods they like that's all they want lol. I hope he eats it!


----------



## Buddytheboxie (Dec 3, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Chances are he won't eat it. The thing with box turtles is once they figure out what foods they like that's all they want lol. I hope he eats it!


Yeah right now all he wants is an all meat diet...... he is 22 years old and being stubborn! I need at least one plant in him....


----------



## edwardbo (Dec 3, 2016)

This behavior could be do to the time of the year ,however worms are irresistible .will he eat sweet potatoes ?


----------



## Buddytheboxie (Dec 3, 2016)

edwardbo said:


> This behavior could be do to the time of the year ,however worms are irresistible .will he eat sweet potatoes ?


I think he is trying to spite me lol i have not tried sweet potatoes. i was going to give him a small piece of a regular potatoe tomorrow morning, but everyone is saying that is bad so i am not. i am going to buy fruit tomorrow to see if he will eat something.


----------

